# Group 2 Drivers need to regularly check with BG meter even if using Flash



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a reminder of the current legal / DVLA requirements for Group 2 Drivers. There is a hope that eventually Flash monitoring data alone may be accepted, but until then the following rules apply:

Diabetes and your driving licence | DVLA laws | Diabetes UK

You must check your blood sugars at least twice a day _including days when you’re not driving_. Group 2 drivers have to do this twice a day using finger prick testing and record on a blood glucose meter, even if you are using Flash Glucose Monitoring.

You must also check your blood sugars no more than two hours before you drive, every time you drive—and then every two hours of the journey.

When you have your annual licence review you must be able to supply 3 months of uninterrupted evidence of your blood sugar readings (from the twice a day finger prick tests) on your blood glucose meter (glucometer)


----------



## 2fquick (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi thanks for the clarification.
Do you know if we still have to check every 2 hours with glucometer if only driving a car?
thanks Richard


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2022)

2fquick said:


> Hi thanks for the clarification.
> Do you know if we still have to check every 2 hours with glucometer if only driving a car?
> thanks Richard


You can use your Flash glucose monitor or CGM to 'swipe' every two hours, there’s no need to do a fingerprick test, unless you feel that it isn’t showing the result you expected, or during or after a hypo. So there is a requirement to carry a meter with strips in the car with you at all times, in case you need it. Official info is here:-


			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/834451/inf294-a-guide-to-insulin-treated-diabetes-and-driving.pdf


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 8, 2022)

I see no mention in INF294 of a requirement to test twice a day if you are not driving, where does it state that?


----------



## helli (Jul 8, 2022)

Vicsetter said:


> I see no mention in INF294 of a requirement to test twice a day if you are not driving, where does it state that?


If you are treating your diabetes with insulin, why wouldn’t you test at least twice a day?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 8, 2022)

helli said:


> If you are treating your diabetes with insulin, why wouldn’t you test at least twice a day?


I have a medical target glucose reading for mornings, why test at any other time. this is stated as a requirement and yet you could satisfy it with 2 tests half an hour apart.  Is this misinformation?


----------



## helli (Jul 8, 2022)

Vicsetter said:


> I have a medical target glucose reading for mornings, why test at any other time. this is stated as a requirement and yet you could satisfy it with 2 tests half an hour apart.  Is this misinformation?


Are you treating your diabetes with medication such as insulin or glyc which can cause a hypo?
If you are, you need to test blood glucose regularly to ensure your le els are not going too high or too low.
if you are not, my understanding is you do not need to inform DVLA or follow driving rules for people taking these medications.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2022)

Vicsetter said:


> I see no mention in INF294 of a requirement to test twice a day if you are not driving, where does it state that?


Here, in the guidance for Doctors. And the use of the word 'regular' along with the requirement to test twice a day suggests to me that doing a test twice, five minutes apart, would not be counted as 'regular'


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 8, 2022)

I was referring to when not driving.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 8, 2022)

helli said:


> Are you treating your diabetes with medication such as insulin or glyc which can cause a hypo?
> If you are, you need to test blood glucose regularly to ensure your le els are not going too high or too low.
> if you are not, my understanding is you do not need to inform DVLA or follow driving rules for people taking these medications.


I am on humulin I once per day, injected in the evening. I test regularly when driving, but I've only driven 353 miles in the last 12 months I just wondered where the test twice a day came from -  not logical.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 8, 2022)

Vicsetter said:


> I am on humulin I once per day, injected in the evening. I test regularly when driving, but I've only driven 353 miles in the last 12 months I just wondered where the test twice a day came from -  not logical.


I also don't drive a lorry or bus, they took that category off my licence about 10yrs ago.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2022)

Vicsetter said:


> I was referring to when not driving.


I’ve misunderstood you, then. I assumed you were still driving a Group 2 vehicle, when the requirement is to test even on non-driving days. If you aren’t currently driving a Group 2 vehicle, you wouldn’t have to meet he requirements, but if you started up again, you’d have to go back to start the three months worth of readings again.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2022)

I've never ever been qualified to drive a bus or lorry, only eg a smallish flatbed lorry over 3500kgs but under 7500Kgs, which is still called the C1 part of the licence and was possible under my Grandmother rights until we could either lose the C1 or apply to keep it and need a medical every 3 years, exactly the same thing as anyone reaching their 70th birthday has to do, should they wish to keep their C1.  Pete's kept his C1.  I didn't bother since I've never needed to drive anything heavier so didn't think I'd bother trying it when I was over 60!  Husband (and first husband) has certainly been called on to drive 'C1' vehicles from odd time to odd time and so thought he'd keep it - just in case!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 15, 2022)

If your comment doesn’t relate to driving, then I think it’s fine to follow the general guidance from your HCP @Vicsetter, rather than the DVLA Group 2 requirements, and obligation for those on insulin to check before driving and every 2hrs during long journeys. 

However there is good evidence that in general a higher frequency of self monitoring is associated with improved glucose levels.


----------

